# TJ11 upgrades



## Vego (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi

Recently I shared with you pics of my PC and i said newone will be cooler















Time to upgrade.

Since Ivy-e aint that good I decided to upgrade a bit gear and adjust at the same looks.

3960x -> stay -> 4820K
Asus P9x79 Pro -> Asus RIVE
12GB Corsair domanator GT -> 16GB Dominator platinium
EVGA GTX680 -> GTX780
OCZ vertex3 -> dual Intel 330 in Raid0

acid green cooling -> blody red
uv -> cold white

new internal reservuar 25x5cm (so you coould see waves )

for now i this thats all, if i remember somethign ill update, stay tuned for new pics!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 30, 2013)

the red theme has turned into a bit of a cliché.

you had something unique with the UV green, if it were me id go UV orange.

theres a company that went BRIGHT on there vans and it worked https://www.google.co.uk/search?gs_...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ea4gUuDwB8m57AbYy4HACA

in real life theyre incredibly bright and uv looking lol


----------



## Vego (Aug 30, 2013)

*a bit drunk but its ok DDDDDDD*

tbh i had red in my pc only once and it was standard by faser

now im going with dark red and dark orange uv from mayhems + aurora silver

im going to try out all colours 1st but blody red im my aim 



also i dont care about what ppl think only what i like so sorry about red


----------



## Vego (Aug 30, 2013)

does any1 oknow if there is a full cover block for 
GTX780 Phantom Goes Like Hell


----------



## RCoon (Aug 30, 2013)

Vego said:


> does any1 oknow if there is a full cover block for
> GTX780 Phantom Goes Like Hell



Full blok, no, not that I'm aware of. Only universal Die blocks like the EK VGA block.


----------



## Vego (Sep 4, 2013)

contacted EKWB and they are releasing matching block in few days

also need and advice about PSU

Need quiet and modular PSU 700w+
could you recomend something good for OC and with no issues like coil whine?

at the moment AX760 but it has coil whine, otherwise its a very good PSU


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

Vego said:


> contacted EKWB and they are releasing matching block in few days
> 
> also need and advice about PSU
> 
> ...



Anything Corsair, XFX, NZXT and some Silverstone like the Strider.


----------



## Vego (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga...-fc780-gtx-jetstream-nickel-original-csq.html

block is out and ordered


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Vego said:


> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga...-fc780-gtx-jetstream-nickel-original-csq.html
> 
> block is out and ordered



I assume you have a non reference palit/gainward GPU? Because that's for those custom cards only. (your system specs doesnt specify if you're running reference 780 or custom)


----------



## Vego (Sep 19, 2013)

yes, I have Gainward GLH


----------



## Vego (Sep 29, 2013)

little spoiler 

all hardware it there except 1 reservior

missing lightning, dye and sleaving






temps are:


----------

